# Resfish in the morning, redfish in the afternoon



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

It has certainly been a different year than the last two, but no complaints here. We have found wind and perpetual high tides and still come through strong. Prior to these two fronts this week I was seeing an average of 10-15 tailing schools per day. Lots of small trout chasing the schools this year and we have averaged landing 5-12 reds per day with a few trout mixed in. Today was frontal passage with 20-25 mph winds and way too much boat traffic. Customers each landed one red and lost and or missed several others. Found 8 or 9 schools pushing shorelines. Ready to get up and do it again, without the gale force winds. 
A few pics from recent trips


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

thanks for the report nicely done.
high tides have been a thorn the last 2 months.looking forward to lower tides.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*

That will teach them to mess with the best ! Leave a few for the rest of us Tyroes.


----------

